# Help! [email protected]



## buzzsawstanley (Jan 14, 2006)

I recently installed Limewire to test it out and found to be having problems where the software kept opening up by itself. I uninstalled Limewire and now I have a window that keeps popping up stating "One or more files appear to be invalid... asking that i send a copy of the error report to an email address entitled [email protected]" When I send emails to this address they get bounced back... Please can anyone tell me how to get rid of this? I have searched the net and it appears to be a common problem however I couldn't find a simple fix.. Please help

Stan


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello, 

First of all we do not provide p2p software support. Second as you would expect you got infected with spyware & trojan viruses since you installed limewire. Uninstall limewire and consider a system clean up. If you need help cleaning simply click on pre-hjt link below and follw the instructions.

Regards.


----------

